# Strong Laxatives don't work anymore.



## Potato Princess (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello everyone. I've had chronic constipation and lazy bowels ever since I was born. My feces were always dry and never fully released, at least I had a bowel movement every two days. Until exactly last year which my bowel completely stopped working suddenly and after two weeks I decided to stack on laxatives (magnasium citrate) because I felt like dying. I've lived in a country where there is traditional squating toilet which always made passing stool much more difficult and my parents installed a western sitting toilet which made passing stool much easier.

I went on high fiber diet with a lot of water which is the worst diet for me because I get severe bloating and gas. I also always got severe abdomen pain because of it. In fact I feel like high fier tears my colon. It's very painful.

I went to a gastro doctor which after a colonoscopy she found no visible damage and told me to eat more fiber and she told me to stop going to her. Even though I specifically told her I eat 25g of fiber with no animal products and tons of water. but she told me that I'm lying and high fiber must fix it. So now she won't even treat me anymore.

So back then the only laxative I took was magnesium citrate which eventually stopped working. Any other types of stool softerers or laxatives suggested by my family doctor or gastro doctor never work and only give me more bloating.

I decided to go on a meat only diet for two weeks which treated my abdomen pain and joint pain and I don't have bloating issues anymore and during the diet, my stool was much softer that high fiber diet. but still no bowel movement. I'm back to to a low FODMAP diet with added fruits and veges but still nothing.

Now I take strong Senna tea plus senna pills and it was the best treatment until three days ago which completely stopped working. RIght now I'm drinking my third cup of brewed senna tea (I always brew for 30 min) with my third dose of senna pill and no bowel movement whatsoever.

Senna tea always gives me abdomen pain until it fully comes out but I've drunk 3 cups and it won't come out. I just have really bad pain and serious fatigue. I've never experienced fatigue this bad in my entire life.

I can't use suppositories because not only they don't work but I noticed veins of blood coming out whenever I use it. I don't even feel like there is feces in my rectum or anything, I just feel stuffed. I've been eating well too. So right now I have more than a week's worth of food in my bowels with 3 cups of strong senna and couple of pills and glycerin stool softeners.

I'm seriously scared. What if I have a blockage? What do I do?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi

so sorry for your problems. suffering with chronic constipation is truly miserable.

have you tried the stimulant laxative dulcolax (bisacodyl)? dulcolax works quite well for me. it's worth a try-- might help you go.

but the best thing to do right now--before the weekend starts-- is to call your gastroenterologist's office, tell the nurse what is going on and ask that he/she give this information to your doc and get his/her advice on how to deal with it.it's really best to get a doc's advice on all this. he/she knows your health history and can best advise you.

here are the symptoms of an impaction and of an obstruction:

symptoms of impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things...

if you totally stop passing any kind of stool at all and stop passing gas, then you may have develop an obstruction. symptoms of obstruction also can include nausea and vomiting and fever. this is an ER situation. an obstruction means the stool cannot move, has completely filled that part of the colon, nothing can get by, not even gas and eventually you will begin to vomit up stool when it needs to get out but it can't due to the obstruction. the symptoms of an obstruction are unmistakable. i've had one, so believe me , i know.

and like i said, if you have any concerns or questions about this, by all means contact your doctor's office. their advice is always the best. if you think you have an obstruction, call your doc or go to the ER.

and by all means follow up with your gastro doc with some testing--colonic transit strudy (sitz marker) to find out more about why you're so constipated.

also-- there are some scripts available for chronic constipation--resolor (restoran--prucalopride) and linzess (linaclotide--also called constella)

and yes, you ar so right. for those of us with a slow colon, more fiber is NOT the answer. it just makes things worse.

good luck with everything. hope you can get things moving real soon....today...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Potato -

Definitely lay off the fiber. It makes things worse for a lot of us on this board, including myself. Some doctors cannot believe it when you say it makes things worse. "Hello somebody!"

I'm a regular poster here (there aren't too many of us), I will recommend this (click below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## Potato Princess (Jul 10, 2015)

annie7 said:


> Hi
> 
> so sorry for your problems. suffering with chronic constipation is truly miserable.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your answer. It's very helpful and I'll definitely call my doctor now as you suggested.

I don't think I have impaction because I've never experience anything like it. And I still pass gas so I guess there is no blockage. Although I'm started to feel nauseated.

I'll get dulcolax and other medication you mentioned as well and see how the results are









Edit: I already have used the exact dulcolax suppository and it doesn't really work instead the left overs come out mixed with blood veins after hours of use whenever I used it :/ Besides I feel like it always make passing stool more difficult. It just makes the entire rectal area sore and numb.











flossy said:


> Hi Potato -
> 
> Definitely lay off the fiber. It makes things worse for a lot of us on this board, including myself. Some doctors cannot believe it when you say it makes things worse. "Hello somebody!"
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. I layed off the insoluble fiber long ago and i'm trying to eliminate fruit from my diet as much as possible. Fructose is the bane of my existence. heh


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--glad you are calling your doc.

i suppose you could also try an enema to get unblocked--not the fleets--they are kind of small and don't go up very high. the big bag enemas --the quart size--work better. you can get those at the drug store. but see what your doc has to say first and if they think an enema is ok.

and yes, fingers crossed dulcolax will help. i take 15 mg (three pills) . my gastro said i could take 4 pills if need be. don't take these within an hour of taking any antacids or milk of magnesia or eating/drinking any milk products--that can cause cramping.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Potato Princess said:


> Thank you so much for your answer. It's very helpful and I'll definitely call my doctor now as you suggested.
> 
> I don't think I have impaction because I've never experience anything like it. And I still pass gas so I guess there is no blockage. Although I'm started to feel nauseated.
> 
> ...


It's odd, the food your supposed to eat that's healthiest (raw, uncooked fruits and veggies) seem to be the worse for ya. I know the feeling!


----------



## jobal (Jun 13, 2012)

I recommend the microbiome diet (written by a doctor). I've been on it for about three months and I no longer have any issues. I had chronic ibs-c before. It actually worked in a single day for me. It feels like my own little miracle. Good luck!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Were u taking laxatives before the diet jobal?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

From what i experience, Schulze's formula may be working for u


----------

